# What do you think of this goat???



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I have an opportunity to purchase a granddaughter from this doe. This is a pure Saanen, 6 year old. I haven't yet met the goats in person but the pic from the breeder looks good. The biggest fault I can see in the pic is her sloped rump. But great udder. I'd love an opinion of some other goat experts out there. The breeder is going to send me a pic of the doe that is for sale. The doe for sale is half Alpine. I'll post her pic later. Thanks.


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

She has a nice udder especially for a 6 year old (probably 5-6 freshner?). She also looks like a mini-Sannen. Full sized are quite big goats (usually).


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

The udder looks really nice imo. Very nice rear udder arch. Medial is pretty good. Fore udder attachment is pretty decent. I would rate the body type between fair to average from what I see in the photos. She could use a little more length to the body. I agree that the rump is very steep from the photo. I'd like to see a straighter topline & longer neck that blends a little more smoothly into the shoulders. The cannon bones are a bit shorter that I'd like to see..you want to see them close to equal to the bone above it to have a proportionate look. Head looks nice--looks like a nice big open nostril too. I'd like to see a little nicer angularity in those hocks too. The front legs naturally sit back under her a bit..you'd like to see them straight up & down, not set back to far or forward too far. 
All that info. I learned at the ADGA linear appraisal comes in handy to help me look at goats


----------



## poppypatch (May 30, 2009)

She has a nice udder but be sure to also get a photo of the doeling's dam. A Granddam is getting pretty far back there and a lot can happen in the generation between.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for the input everyone. 

MiGoat, I really like her udder. I figure if it is still holding up at 6 years old that it must have really good attachment. I don't think she is a mini. I thought she looked quite large. hmmmmm......

Karen, thanks for the in-dept report. I agree with the points that you make. She could be longer and have a better rump. She is a family milker, not a show goat, although I think that good conformation over-all is a good indication of longevity and production. Hopefully these points were improved in the granddaughter.

Poppypatch, that is a good point that you make, I will ask the breeder about her Dam. 

I am supposed to recieve pics in a couple days. I will post again then, in the meantime if anyone else has a comment I'd love to hear it. Thanks


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

thats a child holding that doe.. either she's mini.. or from extremely small lines.. the saanenes i see at shows around here have heads that come up to my chest.. and i'm 5'9


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for looking SDK, I will certainly ask the breeder about size. She lives quite a distance from me and I am trying to get a feel for things before I make the drive.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

http://mannmaid.com/Sr_Does.html

thats the URL for one of the top saanen breeders near me.. carol is about 5'7 and thats her in the pictures holding


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

is that a current picture of the granddam or one when she was like a yearling? Because that could explain the size issue if the picture is of her as a yearling. I would ask if its a current picture of her or not.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

SDK- Thanks for the website....Those are some FABULOUS SAANENS.... WOW...... I see what you mean. 

Stacey- I think it is a recent pic, but I will ask. But it doesn't look like a yearling udder?????


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ive seen some yearling udders like that - its not uncommon in the Saanen breed


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi again. I have a few pics to post but haven't recieved answers to some of my questions to the breeder yet.

This is a pic of the granddaughter to the Saanen. She is a yearling first freshener. Alpine/Saanen cross.


















This is an Alpine/Saanen cross for sale and her twin 3/4 Saanen doelings. She is a 3 yr. old. I think she is a pretty goat.


















This last pic is a niece to the first Saanen. She is feeding two large wethers so no udder pic, but her teats look on the small side. I think she is a nice sound looking doe. She is a 4 yr. old.









So I wondered if you look at the pics and tell me which goat would you choose for a family milker????? Thanks


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the first doe though she has a nice udder seems a bit narrow which can cause difficulties with carring kids and kidding. 

The other two look nice as well


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i actually prefer that 3 year old doe... something about her just draws me.. and her kids look nice too


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for the comments Stacey and SDK. 

I aggree that the first doe is narrow but that could be cause she's a yearling???? Not sure, she looks very small too. 

I also like the 3 yr. old, that was my pick. But when I mentioned that I would like to get her and at least one of the kids, she has decided that the only one available now is the yearling. So now I am re-thinking this. She actually was the last on the my list so now I am not sure what to do. I may pass and keep looking. 

Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i think once narrow always narrow.. can't really see her getting that needed width


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

To be honest, I am not all that impressed with those goats, but what are you wanting one for? Milking, breeding or ?? Sorry if I missed that in one of your posts.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

You could be right, SDK. Thanks for commenting. 

Kylee, I am just looking for a family milker. Doesn't have to be show quality and I am aware that good conformation is a good indicator of production and longevity. There aren't a lot, of what I would call quality goats in my area so it is hard to find decent goats. A goat is a goat to most people in this area. Sad, but true. Thanks for commenting.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well if she is changing her mind I would find out why. If she said they were available and now saying they arent seems a bit fishy to me. (that said I have been known to change my mind on goats i had for sale but usually if I have an inquiry into the goat I decided to retain I give a reason why so maybe asking her would give you an idea why the goat is no longer for sale)

Narrow can change a bit over time as they do mature. If you could see a picture of her sire and dam you could see what her potential is to grow into. Nice udder for a yearling thats for sure. But you dont want difficulties with kidding if you can help it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

> There aren't a lot, of what I would call quality goats in my area so it is hard to find decent goats. A goat is a goat to most people in this area. Sad, but true


I totally understand you there! I am a major sucker for udders like those in the pictured does and I know just how hard it is to find a good girl that has the "entire package" going for her...It's really easy to be "udder struck" :shocked: and not see the flaws that could contribute to problems with pregnancy, delivery and a long lactation. I have a few crosses that don't look like show goats at all but they have served me very well in the milk pail, only a few kidding issues and a problem pregnancy, both due to a short bodied doe....which regardless of the facty that I have mini's, any doe that is too twiggy or narrow looking or is too short in body capacity can have problems with pregnancy and delivery. You definately want to avoid the potential for those issues. As far as udder goes, I've seen does go for years and never had a problem keeping their teats out of the milk pail but I've also seen those that look great their first and second freshening only to have the third look like a cantalope in a sock...it's all genetics regardless of wether they're purebred or grade, look at the dam, grand dam on both sides as well as kidding history if possible. You may not end up getting a family milker with tight uphill shoulders or a level back but you can find one with the right build for ease of kidding as well as a nice and functional udder. Of the does you pictured...the yearlings udder on the 4 year old would be a good thing! The 4 year olds teats may increase with kiddings but if she's had at least 2 freshenings and no increase I'd say theres no chance then. Her build is good, level back and rump, nice uphill stance and she appears to have a wide, deep and long body.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi Stacey, so this is what I found out. The pretty 3 yr. old apparently has a cyst in her udder. The breeder said she milked her out, (she has the kids on her) so she could answer a few of my questions and found the cyst so she is not for sale. That is fine with me. But now I am really wondering about the whole deal. ???????? Thanks

Hi Liz, thanks for the in-dept comment and you are so right. I do tend to get udder struck. lol.... The yearling is the granddaughter to the first Saanen but the lady sold the Dam to the yearling. A mistake she says...... I live in a very isolated area so it is really importrant to get a doe that will carry and deliver kids easily and of course that means good structure. I can't rush to the vet on a moments notice, we live 4 hours from the nearest vet. I think the 3 yr. old struck me because she is so pretty but I do think she looks short in the body, her rump is too sloped too, but she is nice and deep. I also like the last Saanen. You are right, she looks like she has a good build. Some very interesting points you make. Thanks

I think I have come to the conclusion that I will pass on the yearling and continue to look. I want to have them around for a long time so I am going to be picky. I appreciate all the input from everyone.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:thumbup: Good for you, being picky when it comes to spending the $ for what would end up being an investment is a good thing. A healthy well built doe can be freshened well into her later years....I have heard of does kidding at 12 years old, I personally won't go beyond 8 or 9 but thats just me :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sorry the 3 year old has that issue - but glad the breeder was honest about it - kudos to her


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

The second picture...if you're milking by hand having her teats in back like that might be a problem, there would be no place to easily set the bowl.


----------

